# Skopje-Macedonia by Srdjan



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Monuments

Krste Misirkov










Goce Delcev










Taras Sevcenko










Persecuted


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Old buildings and architecture


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Cultural and historical buildings, important institutions and tourist sites

The building of the Macedonian government










The building of the old station, now museum


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Stone bridge on the river Vardar, which is a symbol of the city built in the 15th century. Is the link the old and the new part of Skopje


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Saborna church


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Taras Sevcenko


Isn't that guy Ukrainian nationalist? What has he to do with FYR Macedonia?


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Mother Theresa Home


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

ABC LV said:


> Isn't that guy Ukrainian nationalist? What has he to do with FYR Macedonia?


Taras Hryhorovych Shevchenko was a Ukrainian poet, artist and humanist. His literary heritage is regarded to be the foundation of modern Ukrainian literature and, to a large extent, the modern Ukrainian language. Shevchenko also wrote in Russian and left many masterpieces as a painter and an illustrator.


I do not know the exact reasons, but I know that a lot of influence on the Macedonian revolutionary struggle


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would say that Scopje is a beautiful country, very nice  also very nice monuments, buildings, churches etc kay:


----------



## Captain Kiro (Nov 5, 2008)

Wonderful pics! I would like to go to Macedonia (FYRM) someday!!!


----------



## Stelian (Jun 3, 2009)

Beautiful city.I've been there 11 years ago.A lot has changed since that time 
I like the old town


----------



## lysandros (Oct 11, 2008)

Some very beautyfull buildings in Skopje, and the central sqare has a lot of potential
Very nice kay:


----------



## CrazySerb (Aug 22, 2007)

ABC LV said:


> Isn't that guy Ukrainian nationalist? What has he to do with FYR Macedonia?


I'm guessing its just a little show of gratitude to one of very few countries that jumped in to help Macedonia during the NATO-sponsored civil war of 2001.:cheers:


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

Srdjan Adamovic said:


> Stone bridge on the river Vardar, which is a symbol of the city built in the 15th century. Is the link the old and the new part of Skopje



Love the bridge, do you have any more pics of Skopje's old town?...greetings from Malaysia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Kale fortress*




























http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skopje_Fortress


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Old bazaar*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Old_Bazaar


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Yahya Paşa Mosque*



> The Yahya Paşa Mosque was built in 1504 for Yahya Paşa.During World War I, the mosque was used as a German weapons and ammunition production facility.
> 
> The mosque's minaret is roughly 50 metres (164 feet) tall. There are several tombs and a burial chamber in the Yahya Paşa Mosque's courtyard


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Sultan Murad*



> built this mosque in 1463, just south of where the clock tower would be built. The mosque has remained mostly undamaged through the fires and earthquakes Skopje has sustained.
> 
> The Sultan Murad Mosque is rectangular in shape, with a porch including four columns with decorated caplets, connected by arcades.


----------



## MarcelowSL (Feb 20, 2010)

Its always cloudy in macedonia?


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

MarcelowSL said:


> Its always cloudy in macedonia?


Actually no. There is sun very often and temperatures up to 40+ in summer time and springs and autumns are hot too. But winters are cold.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Skanderbeg Monument*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monuments and sculptures in the city park*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monuments and sculptures in the park women*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monument to the liberators of Skopje*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Monument of Vera Jocic*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Museum of the Republic of Macedonia*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*The house of Mother Teresa of Skopje*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos Srdjan... thanks for showing the neighborhoods of Skopje


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos Srdjan... thanks for showing the neighborhoods of Skopje


Thanks Christos!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Madjir maalo
*


> Muslim immigrants in Macedonia were called "muhadzhiri" or "Madžirov. In the past, the first muhadzhiri in Skopje were settled in Cherkesko neighborhood, and in Cair Topaana and before the liberation from the Turks, were settled on the right side of the river Vardar, near the New Vlach and block. The two newly-built streets were identical houses received the name "Bosniak alley" or "Bosniak houses.
> The memories of the old Boris madzhirmaalci Manevski, Mihajlo Santevski and other residents of this neighborhood, there were populated not only newcomers from Bosnia and Herzegovina, but also representatives from other parts of Macedonia.
> 
> Right side of the Vardar started settles back in 1873-74 years. when it was built railway line Thessaloniki-Mitrovica.
> ...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Prolet*

*Lenjingradska*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*The angle of Leningrad and the Boulevard Koco Racin*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Tetovska*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Josif Josifovski-Svestarot*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Vodno
*
*Boulevard Vodnjanska*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*German*










*50-ta divizija*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Kapistec*
*
Vasil Gjorganov*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Zagrepacka*


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

Not to get confused, Srdjan has captured the oldest houses in the wider range of the city center, city has different look


----------



## Toronto Macedonian (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you Srdjan, I didn't know that Skopje has so many old surviving structures from before the 1963 earthquake. It's a shame that these building have not been renovated and are all falling apart!!! 

Anyway, can you please show us some of Skopje's newest and nicest streets, houses and apartments? I'm sure everyone here are wondering how the city is developing today, because so far you have only been focusing on the oldest buildings in the city.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

@Junkie

Everybody thinks that since the earthquake remained alive only Ristic palace, I wish I was to show these parts of Skopje, which would have been much nicer to keep them on several accounts.

@Toronto Macedonian

I am not aware, until I walked a little better through Skopje.
The concept of my reports is to introduce first the old parts of Skopje, and once finished with the move in the present and new parts of the city, as well as new buildings.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

* Center *

* Pedestrian Macedonia *


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*St. Kliment Ohridski Boulevard*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Ivo Lole Ribara*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Boulevard Krsto Misirkov*










*Blvd Nikola Karev*









*
Samuilova*


----------



## dewrob (Nov 9, 2005)

Srdjan, you've been on my street  

Great series :cheers:


----------



## Toronto Macedonian (Oct 8, 2008)

Some recent pics from user: cayenneos


----------



## Toronto Macedonian (Oct 8, 2008)

recent pic from flickr:


----------



## Macedonia (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos!


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Bunjakovec*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Kisela Voda*

*Boulevard 11.oktomvri*










*Draga Stojanovska*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Hristo Tatarcev*










*Bulevar Makedonija*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*City park*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*Park*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

State Hospital


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Military hospital


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

European university










Medical School


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

University Center


----------



## Macedonia (Jan 3, 2008)

nice pictures Srdjan kay:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks nice and quiet kay:.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

*University of St. Cyril and Methodius*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Hotel Aleksandar Palas


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Hotel Holiday Inn


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Modern office buildings

Soravia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Ohrid Bank


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

The modern complex about plostad

Magos


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Eurolink


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Telekom Directorate


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Old Post


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zebra mall


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Invest Bank


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Luna


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Gema


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Supreme court


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Tutunska Bank


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Ramstore


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Neocom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

In Bitpazar


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Municipal Building Butel


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Unibank


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Office building on the Boulevard Dame Gruev


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks quite nice. The new buildings are much better than the 1960's ones


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

VelesHomais said:


> Looks quite nice. The new buildings are much better than the 1960's ones


Yes.Now go to the older buildings.

MTV(The building of the Macedonian Television)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kjubi


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

New Macedonia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

EVN


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Alkaloid










Mavrovka


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Alsat


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Mobimak


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Post


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

24.Boulevard Cvetan Dimov


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

25.Boulevard 8-mi septemvri


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

26.Boulevard Srbija


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

27.Boulevard Vojvodina


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

28.Boulevard Prvomajska


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

29.Boulevard Dzon Kenedi


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

30.Boulevard Hristijan Todorovski Karpos


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

31.Boulevard Kemal Sejfula


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

32.Boulevard Lazar Trpkovski


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

33.Boulevard Slovenija


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

34.Boulevard Frenklin Ruzvelt


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

35.Boulevard Skupi


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

36.Boulevard London


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

37.Boulevard ASNOM


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bosnia and Herzegovina


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

II Makedonska brigada Street


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Street Koce Metalec


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

GTC street


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Street Macedonia


----------



## Macedonia (Jan 3, 2008)

kay:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Districts

Aerodrom


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Vardar


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

13. noemvri


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Jane Sandanski


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Novo Lisice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kapistec


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Karpos

Karpos 1


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Karpos 3


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Karpos 4


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

the similarity to bucharest is amazing , i could sware some pics are made in the romanian capital , the only visual difference i see are the cars , not enough luxury limos and 4x4 cars like you see in bucharest and i think it's for the better , never did understand why people buy luxury cars when there are so much better things to do with they're money


----------



## Macedonia (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ a Romanian friend told me the exact same thing about the luxury car craze going on in Romania :lol:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Gazibaba

Autokomanda


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zelezara


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kisela Voda

11.oktomvri


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kisela Voda


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Rasadnik


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Center


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Prolet


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Crnice


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bunjakovec


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

GTC


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bulevar 11. oktomvri


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bulevar Makedonija


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bulevar Partizanski odredi


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Cair


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Topansko polje


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Tulana


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Butel 2


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Skoplje Sever


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Butel 2


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Skopje 2014


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Hristijan Todorovski Karpos


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Druga makedonska brigada










Bosna i Hercegovina


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Frenklin Ruzvelt



















Londonska


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Boulevard 8. septemvri










Vladimir Komarov


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Mitropolit Teodosij Golovanov


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Butelska


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Skoplje 2014


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from the city of Skopje, Srdjan Adamovic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Once again very nice photos from the city of Skopje, Srdjan Adamovic


Tnx again,Christos!:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Tnx Junkie!:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Train station Skopje


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Skopje looks very California-like in some of these photos.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Skoplje 2014


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

How come this equestrian statue is surmounted like that? Is there a mechanism to make the plinth spin or something like that? Doesn't look very 'balanced', architecturally speaking.










Interesting classical Greek-style architecture nonetheless, though abit anachronistic one would think. The tholos is well-balanced in scale and form.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos.....thanks.


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

Have just found this thread and enjoyed watching these great pics. Thank you very much for sharing. I like Macedonia and it looks like I can understand those inscriptions written here and there in Cyrillic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

@Linguine,Ujeen

^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Old city


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

the old city looks awesome !


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Ujeen said:


> the old city looks awesome !


^^

Yes,I agree with you.


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kale


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

11. oktomvri


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bulevar Partizanski odredi


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bulevar 8-mi septemvri


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Bulevar Dimitrije Cupovski










Mito Hadzivasilijev Jasmin


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Arena


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Uspallata (Nov 14, 2011)

One of the most unknown places in Europe


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates on Skopje....kay:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Great thread  Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Uspallata said:


> One of the most unknown places in Europe


I agree with you.



Linguine said:


> nice updates on Skopje....kay:





aarhusforever said:


> Great thread  Thanks for sharing :cheers:


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Greece Embassy


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Vero


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

GTC


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

can you take some photos of shops and things like inside of supermarkets, mcdonalds, etc? I want to see what prices are like there


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you for the beautiful photos,


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

manon said:


> thank you for the beautiful photos,


^^:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

hellospank25 said:


> can you take some photos of shops and things like inside of supermarkets, mcdonalds, etc? I want to see what prices are like there


As soon as I have time, and I'll show you that part of Skopje.


----------



## SgtMarkov (Jun 28, 2009)

So this is the model city of the socialist world, drawn by japanese architect? Interesting. Nice pics anyways


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Aquaduct


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Boulevard Ilinden


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Cevahir highrise


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Criminal court


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kuršumli An


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Museum of Macedonia


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Sveti Spas church


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Old bazaar


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Park


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Panorama


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

City Mall


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Marija 1992 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey Srdjan ne znam dali e slucaj ova sekade li samo kaj mene ama nekoi sliki ne mi se pojavuvaat, samo linkot stoi, ako mozes popravi go toa nekako, fala odnapred, stvarno premnogu se trudis da ja pretstavis Makedonija na forumov, sekoja cest


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Marija 1992 said:


> Hey Srdjan ne znam dali e slucaj ova sekade li samo kaj mene ama nekoi sliki ne mi se pojavuvaat, samo linkot stoi, ako mozes popravi go toa nekako, fala odnapred, stvarno premnogu se trudis da ja pretstavis Makedonija na forumov, sekoja cest


Marija nije do mene greška, ovde i ovde možeš da se informišeš o detaljima. Ništa ne zavisi od mene. Zbog toga sam se prebacio na druge uploadere. 

Hvala tebi, imam još entuzijazma, fotografija, tako da nastavljamo sa prezentacijom Makedonije.:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Ramstore


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

City Mall


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Super Vero


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

GTC


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

I will use this thread to post some construction updates and so, from Skopje.

Cevahir complex (x4 residential towers 135m high, mall and some office area).



















when completed


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)

National stadium


----------



## Junkie (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------

